

How-To: Speed Vest for Night Cycling - thematt
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/10/how-to-speed-vest-for-night-cycling.html

======
thematt
Here are the actual instructions: <http://makeprojects.com/Project/Speed-
Vest/1344/1>

